# Whats your rig for bowfishing at night?



## AlpineArcher24

What kind/size lights do you guys use for bowfishing at night? Also what size generator would be best?


----------



## weasle414

I just got this boat last Wednesday and have been working hard to get it set up how I want. I painted it yesterday, so it's not red and white. It's flat black right now, but will be getting a friggen sweet angry carp painted on it.



No lights or genny yet, but I'll probably end up with 5 High Pressure Sodium lights mounted on it. 3 on the front of the platform and 2 on each side. I'm also going to cut and reweld the railing to make it so nobody stands over the edge of the boat.


----------



## carp_killer

weasle are you passing math class? 3+2+2=7 not 5 :splat:

thats gunna be expensive that many hps lights why dont ya just thro some halos on it for now


----------



## weasle414

Lol, shut up Jake... Thanks for pointing that out, I woulda been screwed if I bought 5 and tried rigging them up the way I want. But yes, I did pass all my math classes. A year ahead of my class and ranked top in the class I finished in somehow. That's right, according to my test scores I'm smarter than most of the Seniors this year and I'm only a Junior! Yet I can't figure out what 3+2+2 really equals :eyeroll:

Anyways, I think what I may do if I can't get a genny by June is just make a mounting bracket on the riser of my bow for a spotlight. If I can make one or buy one by then, I'm thinking I'll start off with 100 car headlights mounted under the platform. They should throw off a bright enough beem to see in the water, shouldn't they?


----------



## carp_killer

im not sure might need 150 of um. one thing im sure of is that once june gets here you and that boat should make there way up here so we can stick some gar and if your lucky a buffie


----------



## weasle414

Sounds good to me!

Hey check it out, got my boat repainted.


----------



## carp_killer

that looks SWEET and i no a spot on the lake im telling you about that a big boat cant make it and its got a bunch of gar buffs and bowfin in it some big gar to you just gotta practice up there hard to hit


----------



## weasle414

I could hit a fly at 126 yards :wink:


----------



## sponkey14

hey ****** i hope u dont plan on that boat in the river, cause that thing will suck major ***


----------



## carp_killer

weasles boat will work fine in any mn river.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

sponkey14 said:


> hey stupid i hope u dont plan on that boat in the river, cause that thing will suck major a$$


Call some one stupid again here and it will be your last post.


----------



## Plainsman

sponkey14 said:


> hey stupid i hope u dont plan on that boat in the river, cause that thing will suck major a$$


Nothing like getting every moderator on the site waiting for the second screw up. Like Robert I would say don't let that happen again. Just to let you know were all on the same page.


----------



## mjoe

weasle your boat is going to work great. that guy doesnt know what the hell he is talking about.


----------



## weasle414

I know it'll work just fine. He doesn't know about the modifications I'll be trying to add to it either. :wink:


----------



## BeekBuster

Thats a sweet rig you got there weasle. Always someone trying to hate...


----------



## sdrookie

I use a handheld spotlight run off the trolling motor battery. One guy runs the boat, one shoots. We drift in the dark alot, almost silent. Deadly.


----------

